# Lost boat and paddle on Dowds Chute 6/29



## Rama (Jul 10, 2004)

Major carnage on Dowds chute, Eagle river 06/29/08 4:45 PM. Two lost boats, old Pyranha Micro 240 red, and old Dagger Vertigo, purple. Also two lost paddles, black straight shaft Werner with black blades, and Werner bent shaft with black shaft and white blades. All gear has phone numbers written on the gear. If found, please call or e-mail. (970) 531-1640 or (970) 531-1599, [email protected]. Thanks everyone! Happy paddling!


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Uh-oh, Vail Daily and 9news will do a full feature story, look out!

Good luck finding your boat(s), we'll keep our eyes peeled.


----------



## Rama (Jul 10, 2004)

WhiteLightning said:


> Uh-oh, Vail Daily and 9news will do a full feature story, look out!
> 
> Good luck finding your boat(s), we'll keep our eyes peeled.


Thanks! It was pretty funny, the police were called, an ambulance showed up at the river run take out, then the fire marshall showed up. He gave me a ride back to my car at the confluence of Cross creek and the Eagle. He said it was their third call related to the river that day.


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Vertigo*

Looks like Hobie found the Vertigo.
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/vertigo-recovered-on-the-eagle-20103.html


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

I htink the eagle has taken as much gear as the poudre this week! hungry river gods...


----------

